# -   ?

## Ihor

-   ?  http://www.mobile-review.com/article...0-empire.shtml 
    :)

----------


## V00D00People

,   ,   :)

----------

...       ...      ...

----------


## Waldemar

> ...       ...      ...

  ... ,     ,      ,   ,     ,      ,      ,    ,      ,    ,    ,          ...   , ,     ,    ,    ,  -       ,           ...   , ...  ..    )...                   ,    -- ,    ...     ...      ,    ... 
  ...

----------


## **SEM**

100...   ...       -    "...",     !!!
     " "(   ),    Volkmen(  NOKIA)   30 000 ..              ?!      ,      ,  ,           )))

----------


## Ihor

> 100...   ...       -    "...",     !!!
>      " "(   ),    Volkmen(  NOKIA)   30 000 ..              ?!      ,      ,  ,           )))

       ,  ,  ?:)

----------

> ...       ...      ...

       ?

----------


## Ihor

> ?

----------

> 

  
    ,   .

----------

- !
 ,      ,   . -  . ,  ,   .    -    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ...       ...      ...

  +1 
 ,    ,  .   !   . , N95 , ( ) ,         .  
  ,    ,   ,    : "  ?"      ,    ,    , ,     (), ,         (    . )  ..      .      . 
 ,       ("   ")  ,    ,     \ .    ? 
      "",    ,        .

----------


## Ihor

> ,   .

  
         ,     :)

----------

> ,      ,    ,      ,    ,    ,          ...

        ?   

> 100...   ...       -    "...",     !!!
> )

      .      .       .     ,     ...   

> ,   .

   .      .

----------


## Ihor

> *      ?*

----------

> 

               ,   ?

----------


## Ihor

> ,   ?

    ,               , ..     ,     :)

----------

> ,               , ..     ,     :)

     ! 
    3      ...

----------


## Ihor

> ! 
>     3      ...

    ?:)

----------

> ?:)

     .    .

----------


## Waldemar

> ?

----------


## Ihor

> 

               8800?

----------


## rust

,   !
-   ....  ...

----------


## V00D00People

> 8800?

    -       .

----------


## Waldemar

,    - 1100$ ,        5$...           ...          ...

----------


## Gonosuke

,       " ",   ,   ,    -.        ,     (,     )?     ,    , ,        ? 
     ?   50 .    ,  300.  . ,          .

----------


## Ihor

> ,       " ",   ,   ,    -.        ,     (,     )?     ,    , ,        ? 
>      ?   50 .    ,  300.  . ,          .

   ,   ?!  ?  ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?  ?

  + , , ...

----------


## Waldemar

....      ,        ...    ,  ,     ,   ,   ...           ....         ,   3      ....    : 8800 = 1100$ ()= 1400-1500(-   = 150.)   1300     400-500,      100-200  ,            ...  800...    ... Ѩ!     100...     ...     300....        300...       8800 ????
         ....
    ???
     ,    -        ....

----------


## Ihor

> + , , ...

     ,     !         ! :)   

> ....      ,        ...    ,  ,     ,   ,   ...           ....         ,   3      ....    : 8800 = 1100$ ()= 1400-1500(-   = 150.)   1300     400-500,      100-200  ,            ...  800...    ... Ѩ!     100...     ...     300....        300...       8800 ????
>          ....
>     ???
>      ,    -        ....

  
  ,       8800  ,    .. 8800      95          ,            :( 
       ,          ,  , ,    !

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,     !         ! :)

----------


## **SEM**

?! 
      !      ( ),  ))-   ))               ..            (           -  )))
 -      ! 
     -    !
 !"     3    8800        750))!?  ! -          )))))   ""(2101)  ""(412)  ""(2141))))     ))           "Rnb"(      8800))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))

----------


## admin

Nokia Shine -     ,  ,  ,  Nokia Shine    .

----------


## rust

-

----------

> 

    .    

> ?   50 .    ,  300.  . ,          .

     ?    

> :( 
>        ,          ,  , ,    !

         !   

> ?! 
>       !      ( ),  ))-   ))               ..            (           -

        .        .             . 
             .    -     .   

> -    !
>  !"     3    8800        750))!?  ! -          )))))   ""(2101)  ""(412)  ""(2141))))     ))           "Rnb"(      8800

        ...   

> Nokia Shine -     ,  ,  ,  Nokia Shine    .

     Nokia  LG

----------


## Ihor

> !

  
     .......
 
           !     50-60                        ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

     3   + 3  ,   ,        )))) 
    ,  , ,     .     . 
     -  3 .

----------

> 3   + 3  ,   ,        ))))

       ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

    ,         . 
      ,       +      ,    ,      .

----------

> ,       +      ,    ,      .

         ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

     ,        ,        .    ,         ,   .

----------


## rust

> .    -     .

  +100

----------


## Waldemar

> .    -     .

    -  ...
 ,        . ,      ... ...         ...      ...  : !  ...  ...      ...          ...   : !    - -,     -  ,     ,   : !!!!      !!!!     ...   :     ...      ,   -  ...    ,     !!       ...  !

----------


## rust

> -  ...
>  ,        . ,      ... ...         ...      ...  : !  ...  ...      ...          ...   : !    - -,     -  ,     ,   : !!!!      !!!!     ...   :     ...      ,   -  ...    ,     !!       ...  !

  ,     ...
    .        .
      ,       ,  ...

----------


## **SEM**

> .        .             . 
>              .    -     .
>       ...

    !    ,      ))!
       ,?!    !!!!!    ,       !
   ,                "     "                 -                "    "   !))) 
1...   ,             ,    ,       "" . 
2.    (   "       ,         "). 
3. !?, ?!!   !??      300   ,  ,     ! ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  )))))))))))))))))))))     ,       ))))))))))      ))!!!!!-         ! 
         "", !, )))      ,   ,        S ,     ,   .
    , ,      )))))  ....))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Gonosuke

> -  ...
>  ,        . ,      ... ...         ...      ...  : !  ...  ...      ...          ...   : !    - -,     -  ,     ,   : !!!!      !!!!     ...   :     ...      ,   -  ...    ,     !!       ...  !

   ,       ?  
      ,  " "        ,        .

----------


## MerzaFka

-  ... . 
  ( 13)       ...    .    .   ,       .    ...   .       .       -     ,   .
  -        .      )))    Nokia 6300... ......      . 
  ...    ?  ))    

> -  ...
>  ,        . ,      ... ...         ...      ...  : !  ...  ...      ...          ...   ,     !!       ...  !

      ,      .
       ...       . ,     !
      ...   ,       -      . 
     ...       ..   3         2       .     .        ,          .      ....   ,     .
       ,         -   ...  . 
   ,   ,      .        -   !   ,   .  
        !!!  ,    **          .   .     .

----------

> "    "

    !         -  .   

> "       ,         "

      ?   

> 3. !?, ?!!   !??      300   ,  ,     ! ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  )))))))))))))))))))))     ,       ))))))))))      ))!!!!!-         !

  ,      

> S

        S ?

----------


## **SEM**

> !         -  .

           ?!     !*   

> ?

         ,  , !)))    ))))!!!      .    

> ,

     Ҩ  ,!!!     !   

> S ?

        !     200      300 )))))))
        !
      ""    "")))))))    ר  ..

----------


## **SEM**

> ,    - 1100$ ,        5$...           ...          ...

  4200    

> ,    - 1100$ ,        5$...           ...          ...

  4200  ,       1500-2000 .   5000$       ""     5 000 $ )))

----------


## nickeler

!    .   !    

> +1  
>   ,    ,   ,    : "  ?"      ,    ,    , ,     (), ,         (    . )  ..      .      . 
>  ,       ("   ")  ,    ,     \ .    ? 
>       "",    ,        .

      ,    ,   ?         ? , , ,    ,   "  "    3410.  ?     "",   " ?"  - "     ?". , , ..! 
  ,      .   ,   ,     ,       .  ,        ,      "   -". 
   ,        ,        -  .  , ,       ...   ,    .  
    ... ,   .   "   ",    ,   150. 
,   !

----------


## laithemmer

.....
,    ""   .

----------

> .....
> ,    ""   .

    -           .

----------


## nickeler

.  ,   ,  .   " "  ,   , , , , , ... , -,           .        ,       " .    ,   "  !",     ,   .

----------


## laithemmer

> -           .

    ,    .   :       ?    ...   - ,     ...

----------


## nickeler

*laithemmer*,   ,    "  ,    ".

----------

> ,    .   :       ?    ...   - ,     ...

     .   .      .           .

----------


## laithemmer

""  ,    /.  *2nickeler*
"  ,   -   " ()

----------

> "  ,   -   " ()

      ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,    ,   ?         ? , , ,    ,   "  "    3410.  ?     "",   " ?"  - "     ?". , , ..! 
>   ,      .   ,   ,     ,       .  ,        ,      "   -". 
>    ,        ,        -  .  , ,       ...   ,    .  
>     ... ,   .   "   ",    ,   150. 
> ,   !

         . 
        ,  ,   ,    "" .   ,   .        ,  ,   ,   .  
 ,   ,           .

----------


## nickeler

*Gonosuke*,    ,      -  .        ,      . ,             .          "  "

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

  ,     ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> *Gonosuke*,    ,      -  .        ,      . ,             .          "  "

   
    ,    ,      .       ,      .

----------

> ,     ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

            ,       ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

       ,   ,    , .  ,  ,  "   ".           .

----------


## nickeler

> ,    ,      .       ,      .

  
    ,       볺.    - . 
    -...      .   -  !             ...,       ... -    !

----------

... ...     ...  ...    ...   ,    ...       ...  ... 
  ,   ,           ...  .. 
  "  "  ..         ..     , ..  ...     :)))   ,    .... :)))    ...

----------


## Ihor

> !    .   !    
>     ,    ,   ?         ? , , ,    ,   "  "    3410.  ?     "",   " ?"  - "     ?". , , ..! 
>   ,      .   ,   ,     ,       .  ,        ,      "   -".  *   ,        ,        -  .  , ,       ...   ,    . * 
>     ... ,   .   "   ",    ,   150. 
> ,   !

      !:)         !?!:)   

> *        S600    1100...    ...*

     ,   3310  5,  ,      !:)   

> ,       볺.    - .  *    -...      .   -  !             ...,       ... -    !*

     ,        ...:)

----------


## NOSFERATU

,      .  ,    -  -, (     ,    -   )       ( )    ?   ?  ,   ,     !      ,        , !     ,   ,   -      -  -,   ,      ,     ""                    ,  - .   .     ,       .

----------

..      ...     !!!     ,    ,    .....  
     ... . (((    ..   ...  ,   , ..    ,     " "...    .. 
   ...      ... 100      "   "... -.. 
 5  ...  ...   ,  ..     5     "  " ...    ( ...  ,   )

----------


## Ihor

> 5  ...  ...   ,  ..     5     "  " ...    ( ...  ,   )

  ,   .....    (    )  -       ,       ,     90:)   5  ,  9   !(   ,      ...) 
       S600     ,   :)

----------


## rust

**,   

> ...      ... 100      "   "... -..

    ???

----------

...  ...     ..     -   (, 8800,8600,90  ..).    ,   90%   ...

----------


## rust

> ...  ...     ..     -   (, 8800,8600,90  ..).    ,   90%   ...

          ?

----------


## Ihor

> ...  ...     ..     -   (, *8800*,8600,90  ..).    ,   90%   ...

        !     .....90    ,         ,     ""           -  ....
8600    ....   8800  !:)    95  ....

----------

:)

----------


## rust

?

----------


## Gonosuke

> -      -  -,   ,      ,     ""

    -   ))) 
+  ,    -  ,    ,  +          5 000 .  ,    - .    ? )))

----------


## nickeler

,        ,      ...... .   ,     ,    ?       ?      15     ""  ? ?  ?   ,     ...
  :   ...   ...,       - .    -   ,  , ...    , , -...    , ,    . ...       ,     ,     ?    ,     ,  ,     "      "..-...     ,     ,    - . -    !         - .
      ...
   .     (      ,     )... 
...

----------


## Ihor

> .     (      ,     )... 
> ...

  3?!-    !:)      400,           !:)        !    
   100     !

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,        ,      ...... .

     . -  ,        150 000  . +   (1000-2000  ). ,        . 
,    \ -    .

----------


## nickeler

.           ,     8800  -...

----------

...     ?

----------


## Ihor

,      ,        ,               88,    95,   90!

----------

> ...       ...

        ...

----------


## Ihor

> ...

   ,  -

----------


## AmoKK

=)    ,  ....  ,           ?  ?       .      ? 1000$  10000$?  *  -  -.* 
( 8800  N95 =) !   Vırtu  .             .     -   .  !   .         "   ".     .  
   -     =) 
         ,   :       , ,  .     .     .        .          .              .         .    .  
    .
1.              .    . 
2.                 .                           .
3.     ,            .
(   .    Sony PSP    90     1 )           .   .  3   ,       . !    ! =)   PSP!     .     
...  ...  .     ...    . **  
   .   .            .         .          .    !    .   1400  .   250      (,    ) + 150   .    1100$    .    ...       130  (Samsung R400) SIM,   .   ?       45    .    ! =)           60   .             .     -  .             .                    ( ,    )      .     .           1  2 .         )
 ,       :
1.  - LG, Samsung, SıdeKıck -    QWERTY         (    200 )
2. -    -    Sprınt (Nextel)      2     Push to Talk   (    200 )
3.  ,  -   BlueBerry, Motorola,       ıPhone! (  350 ) 
.     Naples -             (           )     ,        .        6         20000   (  )     ! =)   N95.   .       60     .      .     .

----------


## AmoKK

....  .      !          .     .  ?   ! =))))       ...       "   ?" =)  .     ? 
         ! 
      .     !  
    ;)   

> ""  ,    /. 
> 2nickeler
> "  ,   -   " ()

  
   =)  .     ""  .      laithemmer    =)   

> 

      ? =)      ?

----------


## nickeler

*AmoKK*,  !!!     !     ,   ,   ! 
  ,            . 
,   ,        ? ,  .   ,  ,      ,  .
       .   ,    - "   ",  , ,       ! 
  ,         .       .

----------


## Ihor

> *AmoKK*,  !!!     !     ,   ,   ! 
>   ,            . 
> ,   ,        ? ,  .   ,  ,      ,  .
>        .   ,    - "   ",  , ,       ! 
>   ,         .       .

       ,   ,   ......

----------


## AmoKK

> ,   ,   ......

              ,   ,   400$       .    .      ?

----------

> ?

   1600 .....

----------


## laithemmer

> 1600 .....

  1 600 ?!   , ?       -  ,   .    1 000 ...    1 100 .     ,       .

----------


## Ihor

> ,   ,   400$       .    .      ?

       ,  ,     ,                ,

----------

> 1 600 ?!   , ?       -  ,   .    1 000 ...    1 100 .     ,       .

  
!   ,      .      ,     1600.    1100,  . 
http://vip.lviv.ua/?p=1653      ... 
      .

----------


## V00D00People

> 1 600 ?!   , ?       -  ,   .    1 000 ...    1 100 .     ,       .

   -    ,              , + ,       3    ,     :)       700-800 ...

----------


## **SEM**

-          ?     ?!

----------


## AmoKK

> -          ?     ?!

     .       ,     ,    .    ,             -      ,    . 
     ! =)   .   noname mp3 .    iPod.                 =)        -   .         iPod Nano 4 Gb 
  ....         .      ...      ,                 * Lee Buckingham      .      .            .  
=) *

----------


## Ihor

> .       ,     ,    .    ,             -      ,    . 
>      ! =)   .   noname mp3 .    iPod.                 =)        -   .         iPod Nano 4 Gb 
>   ....         .      ...      ,                 * Lee Buckingham      .      .  .  
> =) *

      ,    ,   ,     ! 
   ,    ,          -         ! ..     300000   ,      /       30000000 ,      -

----------

....       /...      !!! ???      5  . !!!      .. 
,   ,    ,       ,       / ... 
     : 
         /         , ... 
   ,  .. 
    ,            4 ...    ,     4 .. 
  ...   ,  ... :)))       ???            ...  
   ,      .... ;)   .        ...                ,        ...  
 ,     ,        .     ,   ,    ,  ...          :)))          :)  ?   ....  :)

----------


## AmoKK

> ....       /...      !!! ???      5  . !!!      .. 
> ,   ,    ,       ,       / ... 
>      : 
>          /         , ... 
>    ,  .. 
>     ,            4 ...    ,     4 .. 
>   ...   ,  ... :)))       ???            ...  
>    ,      .... ;)   .        ...                ,        ...  
>  ,     ,        .     ,   ,    ,  ...          :)))          :)  ?   ....  :)

    ;) 
         .  .         ,        .             .     ,      \\.    .      6     .            .           Touch.            .  ?                ,  ?  .  .    .      .   ,           .      ?    ?     .   . 
,   =)

----------


## Ihor

> ;) 
>          .  .         ,        .             .     ,      \\.*    .*      6     .            .           Touch.            .  ?                ,  ?  .  .    .      .   ,           .      ?    ?     .   . 
> ,   =)

         ,     ""    ....

----------

....    ... (((   ...   :))

----------

